# Vesistrami! Overdue Que View



## coffee_junkie (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay, over Christmas I made this venison pastrami. I took instruction from Cowgirl and....I think Rivit but maybe somebody else. I want to give credit where credit is due but like i said it has been almost a month and dang I just cant remember. 
So any ways, I am a bird hunter and have been for 15 years, I just never have gone after any bigger animals except antelope ( love love antelope). But after reading several posts about pastrami I thought I would try my luck. So I obtained a deer tag, and while hunting ducks, located some Mule deer. I found a really nice 4x4 (wall hanger) and decided that the next weekend I would go after him. Well low and behold he was nowhere to be found. My brother was with me and there where two 2 point bucks within shooting range. I told him that he should shoot one and I would process the meat for him. So being the trigger puller that he is he shot. I swear I heard the bullet hit the deer but the thing kept running. I had a shot at the other 2 point and dropped it dead. Well after skinning the deer I found that we where shooting at the same animal, he just hit it in the azz. Needless to say the deer only yielded about 60 lbs of usable meat. The entire right hind was destroyed. So here is the fruits of my labor and the process that I followed. Bear with me it has been a month since I made this. It turned out Fantastic.

First things first...make a mess


The pan is preparing the injection and the bowl has the dry rub.


My kitchen is so small and this project took every inch of counter space


Injected the roasts and applied the dry rub

Then into the fridge for 6 days, wrapped in suran wrap and sealed in a ziplock bag. (sorry no view of that)

After 6 days I removed and rinsed. Soaked in water for 30 minutes, changed the water then soaked for 30 more minutes. 
<a href="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/...enestrami/?action=view&current=Picture030.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad341/coffeejunkie_01/venestrami/Picture030.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Applied the final dry rub, and prepared the drum for the cookin' 




It was very cold that day, I tried to remember exact temp, if memory serves me it was around -20 without the wind chill factor. The drum held at 250* no problem. I love that thing.


On the drum it went. I let er smoke for about 6 hours, until the internal was 180*


My new toy, it worked great except for the wireless range, it didn't reach the house but oh well.


Fresh off the drum, lookin' good.



Sliced up....lookin really good!


Vacuum packed and ready for the freezer. Yes another new toy. It works okay, but the check valve in the bags is kinda weak.

In conclusion I would definitely do this again, on a larger scale next time. I let it sit in the fridge about a week and made ruebin sannies, WOW that was the best I have had.

If anybody is interested I can definatly get them the full recipie for the strami, and the reuben. Hope you enjoyed my Que View.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 24, 2010)

Maybe it will be warmer out the next time you do this again...Brrrrr.......
Looks like it was well worth the cold though


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 24, 2010)

I didn't mind the cold too much.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 24, 2010)

Very very nice  coffee, very nice indeed. Lots of pics, love it. Nothing like wild game, thats for sure. I envy you for having antelope in your area. Out of all the wild game animal in North America, that has got to be the tastiest one around. Too bad about the azz shot, it does happen sometimes, but you did get some great meat via mother nature, and it don't get better than that


----------



## yount (Jan 24, 2010)

looks good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for a new smoke and braving the cold


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Great idea and Q VIEW.

Going to Wyoming next fall, and will keep this in mind.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanx for the replies. I will be making this again. Pretty easy and very tastey!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2010)

Now thats something I didn't try with the venison I had. But then I just got the grinder and it fell victim to it. Maybe next time. But I do really like the vesisamsi


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Like that huge icicle.... Hope you are keeping warm!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 25, 2010)

I forgot to say congratulations on getting the deer! I left points for you but for some reason it wouldn't let me leave a remark.  
Thanks for posting the great pics!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks again everybody. Cowgirl I couldn't have done it without ya!


----------

